# Need help decorating tanks!!! And want to see yours!



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, so I have 5 tanks that I want to redecorate and am just not happy with how they look. I have included pics of my decor. I have 2 ten gallons divided 4 ways, a 10g divided twice that I may or may not change, a 2 gallon and a 1 gallon. 
For rocks I have dark blue, natural, red, black, and a mix of natural and white rock. I have a large assortment of plants plastic, and silk, natural looking and colorful. Also not pictured is a small cartoony blue shark cave, a barrel cave, a anchor on a rock, and a broken sunken ship thats in half.
If you would be willing to post pics of your divided 10 gallons that would be awesome. Really any suggestions would be great. I have looked through the entire tank decorating thread but If I could get some suggestions based on the decor I have or see tanks with similar decor that would be great.











All suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

My ten gallon isn't divided, so I won't post that. But I will show you my 3 gallon and my 2.5 gallon for inspiration if you like. 

3 gallon Tetra Crescent









2.5 gallon Aqueon Minibow









I kinda do whatever strikes me at the moment. I have a 5.5 gallon with a Japanese garden theme that I love. And my 10 gallon is a jungle ruins theme, which I also love. My dad's favorite is the 3 gallon Roman ruins theme that I posted above, and my mother is rather fond of the cutesy 2.5 gallon I also posted above. I think your tanks look nice right now, actually.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Themes I love are

Natural (so rocks, driftwood, live plants)
Hidden village (broken down columns, cottages, mountains)
aaand
Colosseum.

This tank 










is actually quite nice. Just adjust the plant placement, and addmore! It will be really pretty


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I really like your 2.5g tank Seki might do something similar with mine...Trying to keep that one not to crowded since I have a baby betta thats hard enough to see as is lol


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

baby bettas <3

I know it's such a pain to try and find them, but with lots of plants, they feel really safe and secure. 

Here's an old pic of my Fluval Spec:



Currently upgrading my Fluval Chi and Spec, so when I'm done that, maybe I'll add the updated ones!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Mar said:


> baby bettas <3
> 
> I know it's such a pain to try and find them, but with lots of plants, they feel really safe and secure.
> 
> ...



Oh I love that setup!! OuO 

I'm trying to rearrange mine too; the water wisteria in one corner just looks...off. xD


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow mar that looks awesome!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you both 

I feel like it's too empty, and once I add more plants and they grow in, I'll try to show it! 

I love water wisteria! I just float it in the corners, they make lovely betta beds. Sometimes when I get home late, I'll flick on the lights, and they'll all be sleeping in different corners on the wisteria, really pretty and cute.

But ya, it's really easy to get inspired by all the pretty tanks in this site. I really want to do one with just grass. There's a shortage of good plants in my neighbourhood


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

It is, but I am still stuck lol I think I know what to do for babies tank, and maybe Spikes. The divided ten gallons are still in the air.


----------



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

This is my divided 10 gallon










As for what you could do, it's all about what you like. I personally prefer natural tanks, but what you have could look cool too. You should also take into account what the fish that is going in the tank looks like.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmmm, I saw some tanks that might inspire you












I'd just really recommend putting the framing the taller plants in the back, with your ornaments kinda peeking out from them, it would look pretty. 
Then just decorate the front with smaller plants, or moss balls. Maybe a small piece of driftwood?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah I normally do. But being that I have 3 divided tanks and all my fish look so different. I think my one tank I am going to turn into a sorority today. I have 4 females and tons of decor to allow for plenty of cover. I think that would be pretty cool. And they are all used to each other from being in the tank divided. So might see how that goes. Can always put the dividers back in if it doesn't work out.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Those look awesome. Maybe for my King tank that would be cool since I have live plants in there.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

My kid sis just helped me add a path and replant the wisteria in different places, so here's what it's like now. I'll get better pics tomorrow; these were taken from my tablet. XP This is a 5 gal critter keeper, though.

I know! I love grass! It's really pretty but I'm afraid I'd kill it. XD Luckily, I went back to one of our local lps' s and the man who helped me said if there were any specific plants I needed, to call on a Tuesday night and theyd at it to their list before they ordered from their supplier. ^.^


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Love the little path!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> My kid sis just helped me add a path and replant the wisteria in different places, so here's what it's like now. I'll get better pics tomorrow; these were taken from my tablet. XP This is a 5 gal critter keeper, though.
> 
> I know! I love grass! It's really pretty but I'm afraid I'd kill it. XD Luckily, I went back to one of our local lps' s and the man who helped me said if there were any specific plants I needed, to call on a Tuesday night and theyd at it to their list before they ordered from their supplier. ^.^


I LOVE your tank. Especially the tree. I'm going to try and get a skinny piece of driftwood in the middle of my Chi and put some java moss on it, or something to make it look like a tree too! And then I'll surround it with rocks and plants, the occasional marimo moss ball. ahh I wanna go to the pet store right now. :c


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

a123andpoof said:


> Yeah I normally do. But being that I have 3 divided tanks and all my fish look so different. I think my one tank I am going to turn into a sorority today. I have 4 females and tons of decor to allow for plenty of cover. I think that would be pretty cool. And they are all used to each other from being in the tank divided. So might see how that goes. Can always put the dividers back in if it doesn't work out.


A sorority is a great idea! Perfect way to free up tanks.

I hope that one day my tank can be half as pretty as this

God I'm so jealous


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Mar said:


> I LOVE your tank. Especially the tree. I'm going to try and get a skinny piece of driftwood in the middle of my Chi and put some java moss on it, or something to make it look like a tree too! And then I'll surround it with rocks and plants, the occasional marimo moss ball. ahh I wanna go to the pet store right now. :c


Thank you both! :3

Lol, I'm gonna go broke if I keep stopping at the pet store. XD That would look so awesome! I love looking at pics of these beautiful aquascapes, like THIS!










And this, x3


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

God those are beautiful! I wish I could have one half as beautiful as that.

And I agree. Though I have 4 females in a ten gallon. all I would do is take out the dividers and decorate it a little better so they have plenty of hiding space.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I am sooooooooo jealous. I wanna see more beautiful pics, but I start to feel bad about my own ! lol :'(


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Totally already broke. Just dropped another $50 to get another hospital tank and some more stress coat and some other things I needed to have on hand. Seriously... fishkeeping is not a cheap hobby, but when you look at those sweet little faces... how can you think it's not worth every penny? LOL

Anyway, since you're thinking of going with a sorority, here's a picture of mine! I'm rather in love with how it turned out, to be honest~


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the castle thing on the left hand side!

When I look at these, I feel like I wanna give up on fishkeeping and I feel like I wanna try harder.

One day, I will own one of these. A really huge sorority with aquascaping like this










Other 2 images are too large, so

x


x

And a 10gal with aquascaping for one male.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

This pintrest Idea is cool! If my son get's into legos this will be done. 
http://pinterest.com/pin/158118636888976170/


----------



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm planning a professional aquascape like those planted tanks in my 30 gallon, for an epic sorority!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

KohakuRiver said:


> I'm planning a professional aquascape like those planted tanks in my 30 gallon, for an epic sorority!


OMG. Please share when you are done. I love them so much lmao.

Here's my updated tanks (direct copy from my journal). Kinda pathetic in comparison, but it'll do 


Fluval Spec:

Before:




After:



And finally the Fluval Chi. Replaced everything! In these pics, the water is kinda murky, and crap floating around, so I'm just waiting for it to settle down

Before:



After:


----------



## TheRozzy (Jun 17, 2013)

Those look amazing Mar!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you

Gonna add more plants. I just love the look of a green forest


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Mar!!! O.O Can you do my 5 gallon!? =D
*Rowdy is in awe*


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol thanks >.<
And if you didn't live in Indiana, I would!
But it looks as if you're doing pretty fine yourself


----------



## danbayne (Jun 13, 2013)

Mar said:


> OMG. Please share when you are done. I love them so much lmao.
> 
> Here's my updated tanks (direct copy from my journal). Kinda pathetic in comparison, but it'll do
> 
> ...


SWEET! Love the setup. What plants did you use?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

All these tanks are amazing!


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

Hopefully that will work...
Just the base of the decoration, i'm going to work on trying to fill up all that empty space soon.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Really pretty tank Tiki! Is it a sorority?

Those are HUGE snails wow!


----------

